# Opinions on 18" vs. 19" on TTRS



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm 3 days into my honeymoon period with my new TTRS S-tronic. It's come with 18" wheels and P-zeros. Look wise it doesn't really do it for me...it needs 19" to look the part. So I've got my eyes on a set of 19' Rotors over on the german ebay site.

In saying that, I've been really impressed with the ride quality on the 18". the car is a bit firmer than my previous TTS on 19" but the bumps are just that bit rounded off on the 18". So my question is, will the TTRS become a lot harsher on the 19"s? Has anyone traded up from 18 to 19s and able to give an opinion? I'd like to know what I'm letting myself in for if I'm going to spend more £££'s.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I find the ride on 19s absolutely fine.

Anyway, forget the ride. It's an RS. You NEED 19s.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

What he said!
I run OEM 19's through summer and OEM 18's through winter and noticed no difference in ride quality


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

18s or 20s, no point having the 19s at all.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

20's look stupid imo very over wheeled and very expensive rubber come buy new time.

I went from 18" to 19" ride is better on 18" no question, it bound to be with 45 series rubber.

19" do look well on the car though, all personal and think the car looks great with the stock 18" wheels.
I cannot stand the trend for big wheels. and people talk about wheel arch gap which is the same what ever wheels you fit.
and that's the only way to make a car look right imo is to reduce wheel arch gap, which means Sus work.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

With the state of our roads, I'm sure 19"s will worsen the ride. Personally I do think the Rotors look great on the car....though the current wheels are nice. I might spend the money I save on buying a set of 19" (maybe needing a refurb and fresh tyres) on a remap and cat-bypass tubes.....be Mr sensible.


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

steem21 said:


> With the state of our roads, I'm sure 19"s will worsen the ride. Personally I do think the Rotors look great on the car....though the current wheels are nice. I might spend the money I save on buying a set of 19" (maybe needing a refurb and fresh tyres) on a remap and cat-bypass tubes.....be Mr sensible.


steem21,

Do you have mag-ride? This should soften the blow moving to 19" rims.

Mad.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

TTRS 19" wheels are over used now and even on the A1 which makes them now look cheap a bit like the over used 6 year old RS4's.

one of the best oem wheels imo is the 19" tts wheel.

Hence I went after market with OZ for 19" and saved loads of weight and cheaper, so win win.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Or the RS6 ones, they look great.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Mad, no mag ride. I really liked the mag ride on the TTS and it did round off the ride on the 19" star alloys.

I agree, the 19"s on the TTS are very nice and I do think the rotors are now on a lot of lesser audis 

What 19" OZ wheels are u running Mr Demon? I would be interested in going down that route. Are there ones with the correct measurements for the RS?


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Interesting to note a lot of the RS did not come specced with mag-rode. Not so good if you have to pay for it huh and have it as standard?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

steem21 said:


> What 19" OZ wheels are u running Mr Demon? I would be interested in going down that route. Are there ones with the correct measurements for the RS?


these babies, 9x19 et42, sweet


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice...but the ET is not 52. Do these need spacers? Nice wheels though....


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

steem21 said:


> Nice...but the ET is not 52. Do these need spacers? Nice wheels though....


look up how ET works  no spacers needed


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I have to agree with a lot of the comments above ...

The exclusive 18" rims on the TTRS look great and WILL give excellent ride quality I am sure.

The TTRS 19" rims have become the new "RS4's" and are way too over used now in the Audi range, including the A1 ... which is a real kick in the teeth IMO for RS owners.

I went for the 19" exclusive rims on my TTS as they were unique and not used on any other Audi, but the ride is certainly harder than the 19" rims I had on standard suspension on my last TT. I don't know if it is the mag ride which makes it more firm or the fact that the suspension is lowered.

Either way, 18" rims on a TTRS is a good option for both looks and ride quality IMO.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I went for the 19" exclusive rims on my TTS as they were unique and not used on any other Audi, but the ride is certainly harder than the 19" rims I had on standard suspension on my last TT. I don't know if it is the mag ride which makes it more firm or the fact that the suspension is lowered.
> 
> Either way, 18" rims on a TTRS is a good option for both looks and ride quality IMO.


Agreed, 18's are the way, unless looks are a must, but comments on here suggest that tyre make and spec. can affect ride as much as wheel size or suspension.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm interesting point on the make of tyres.

My last TT had 19" conti's which I thought were fine.

The TTS came with Toyo's so maybe they are partly contributing to the firmer ride.

When tyre replacement time comes along I doubt I will go for Toyo's again and will switch to Conti's or Mich's I think, so will see how they feel.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

I think a few issues ago, EVO had a tyre test and it was very interesting reading the subjective assessments of all the tyres. There was a lot of variation between the makes. I'm thinking about keeping the 18"s on at the moment and saving my money for other goodies.


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

steem21 said:


> I think a few issues ago, EVO had a tyre test and it was very interesting reading the subjective assessments of all the tyres. There was a lot of variation between the makes. I'm thinking about keeping the 18"s on at the moment and saving my money for other goodies.


Like perhaps an MRC S1 re-map


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh yes....I'd like my car to go like a "stabbed rat" to quote Mitchy's words 

It's a long way to go from Glasgow though...mind you, it's further going from Aberdeen!


----------



## David L (Aug 28, 2010)

Can you fit these rims that are 8,5x19" ET32 with either 245 or 255 tires without rubbing?


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice OZ wheels Mr Demon. Did u get them from awesome GTI (I found an old post of yours when looking for stockists)? Did you have to tell the insurance company about the non-standard wheels?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jul 31, 2011)

19's were always the best fitting wheel size on the TT/TTS/TTRS


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

steem21 said:


> Nice OZ wheels Mr Demon. Did u get them from awesome GTI (I found an old post of yours when looking for stockists)? Did you have to tell the insurance company about the non-standard wheels?


I asked Awesome for a quote but laughed at it, about £800 more then I paid for my wheels and tyres.
I don't get how some of these companies sell anything ,when you ask them for their best price and they come back with a silly high one. I don't give 2nd chances.

same with trying to partex a car atm, 1st offers are a joke, which pisses me off, when a a day later it goes up 3k.
if I ask some one for their best price I mean it, if they cannot give it to me then they lose the sale, it's that simple.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

I did think the price they gave you was £££
Where did you get them in the end?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Tyres were from trade tyres
wheels were from performancealloys.com

£800 saved


----------

